# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  سيارة Toyota Fun Vii 2012 الجديده كليّـــــا

## هدوء عاصف

*السيارة الجديدة كليّــــــــا 2012 من تويوتا
 -صور سيارة Toyota Fun-Vii -*
  

كشفت تويوتاعن سيارتها ( Toyota Fun-Vii) المستقبلية في الدورة 42 من معرض طوكيو للسيارت


  

يمكن لمالكها أن يغير لونها الخارجى في لحظة بلمسة واحدة على زر الهاتف
 
 تسمح السيارة التي تتسع لـ3 ركاب بتغيير ما تعرضه السيارة خارجها وداخلها بسهولة كبيرة
  




تتواصل ( fun-vii ) مع محيطها من سيارات أخرى ومنشآت لاكتشاف أي خطر 
 
 رئيس شركة تويوتا: إذا لم تتمكن السيارة من إعطاء المستهلك القدر المطلوب من الراحة فهي لا تعتبر (سيارة)
  




مزودة بخاصية بحيث يمكنها التعرف على مالكها وتحيته برسالة ضوئية تظهر على الباب
  




السيارة متصلة بالموقع الإلكترونى لمركز الصيانة الخاص بها

----------


## Sc®ipt

*ولااااااااا اشي

*







اكيد هاي مش سيارة

----------


## rand yanal

والفيديو أحلى من الصور ..

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*مش طبيعية اتوقه هاي بيت مش سيارة والتكنولجيا من الآخر مبدعين*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*يااااااا سلاااااااااااام .. شووووووو هاااااااااااد؟!

تكنولوجيا من الآخر ..

يلمو هدوء عاصف على إطلاعنا على معلومات وصور لـ  هيك سيارة 

ورند يسلمووووو على الفيديو*

----------

